# Your most inspiring libraries in 2021



## jimjazzuk (Nov 6, 2021)

I asked the same question last year, and really enjoyed the responses. So, for 2021, which sample libraries/VSTs have inspired you the most and kept you going when you most needed it?

Let's spread some love and positivity!


Which are the *3 libraries* you've found most inspiration from in 2021 and why? (library can be from any year)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 6, 2021)

Here is my top 3 from this year :

1) Landforms : It is such a pleasure to work with. The workflow is an invitation to creativity and exploration and it just sounds fantastic.

2) Berlin Woodwinds Soloists : The playability is amazing and it has changed the way I'm writing for woodwinds.

3) Nashville Scoring Strings : I felt in love with the tone of these strings and use them all the time. The Cellos are always one of the first tracks I load when starting a new piece of music.

Honourable mention (but still a bit soon to tell) : Symphonic Destruction


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2021)

My three libraries of the year are:

*3. Xsample Contemporary Saxophones*

A great collection of SATB saxes, with the usual Hans Josef Winkler “touch”, released in february this year. It has sent me off on a weird but fun sax samples collection journey. And I have made a lot of little musical pieces for “chamber saxophone quartet”.

*2. Spitfire Audio Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit*

I purchased this one in the april spring sale and it has been an inspiration ever since. I never had any experience before with ensemble patches - but this is as close as one can get to an Albion Studio Edition. Pretty dry samples and a plethora of cool patches. Love the ‘modern studio sound’. It also informed and inspired me into buying my first Albion: NEO.

*1. Karoryfer Samples Orcophany*

A unique sounding library and Piotrek’s best release so far, this one caught me by surprise. Ridiculous value, and just a joy to play. The demo’s are awesome too - and you gotta love the funny titles of some of them. In one word: fun! Inspiring stuff.






_Honourable mentions (plenty):_

*Bunker Strings Volume 2*
Gorgeous string textures

*OT Whisper*
Gorgeous woodwinds textures

*Ben Osterhouse Oscillation Strings*
Gorgeous string oscillations

*8Dio / V8P 8W Eighth Wonder*
Ridiculously epic fun stuff


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

1) Afflatus - took a while to save up for (even with sale), but worth it. Very emotional and inspiring

2) Mysteria - takes a while to get the hang of, but the most unique voices lib I've played

3) BBO - amazing variety of libraries, a real blast!

Honourables - BHCT, EWC, HZS, LCOS.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I remember seeing a similar thread just recently, this one (latest reply Oct 8, 2021):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is the year-end 2021 edition, so I figured to only include 2021 acquisitions here


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2021)

Albion Solstice…and HZ Strings….

I really don’t need another string library now I've pretty got all bases covered and Solstice is just beautiful and sound unique.


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 6, 2021)

Spitfire Studio Strings- Pretty dry library and I enjoy the articulations that comes with it.
Nucleus Lite- My current go-to for sketching out ideas for chord progressions.
8Dio Century Brass- I could play with this library all day. Just great all-around sound.

And with my recent purchase of Anthology, eyeing to get Nashville Scoring Strings this weekend and my early 2022 future purchase of CSS, I might be set for a lot of inspiring songs to make next year.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This one is the year-end 2021 edition, so I figured to only include 2021 acquisitions here


That‘s great but it wasn’t a requirement


----------



## Learningtomix (Nov 6, 2021)

I just got HOOPUS installed and it is inspiring me! I am starting on an orchestral version of a rock song I wrote a few months back. 

Other than that, as a guitarist, the variety of amp models and effects in Amplitube inspires me at times. 

Also I'm fairly confident that IKMultimedia's Sampletank libs such as Syntronik and Sampletron will provide a creativity boost and hopefully lead to a couple of new songs.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

MSS, Wotan/Freyja, and this may break laws, but...7th Heaven! All three just work exactly the way i want them to


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> and this may break laws, but...7th Heaven!


Disqualified! 

Shame, as there is a prize for the winner to be randomly chosen from valid answers, and the prize is Berlin Strings


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Disqualified!
> 
> Shame, as there is a prize for the winner to be randomly chosen from valid answers, and the prize is Berlin Strings


That's ok, i didn't even really want it anyway!

[Muffled sobs]


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 6, 2021)

Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One: the Legendary Low Strings add-on selection - specifically the Spiccato sounds - I use this all the time to write sequences! I'm stuck to it!

SA Bernard Hermann Composer Toolkit - I don't think I'll ever get bored of this, and I haven't even opened some of the folders yet.

SA Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit Felt Piano - Awesome sounds especially straight from the individual mics.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

Seymour Caiman said:


> Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One: the Legendary Low Strings add-on selection - specifically the Spiccato sounds - I use this all the time to write sequences! I'm stuck to it!


Love LLS!


Seymour Caiman said:


> SA Bernard Hermann Composer Toolkit - I don't think I'll ever get bored of this, and I haven't even opened some of the folders yet.


Amazing amount of content in there, one of my fave libs 


Seymour Caiman said:


> SA Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit Felt Piano - Awesome sounds especially straight from the individual mics.


Don't have this one, thanks for the tip!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2021)

EW : HOOPUS 
Audio Modeling : SWAM Solo Strings V3
VSL : Elite Strings
VSL : Synchron Brass
VSL : Synchronized Historic Winds
OT : Miroire
AcousticSamples : VHorns Brass Section

EDIT : How could I have forgotten about ADACHI Strings . Surely another inspirational library, a big revival effort by @Sarah Mancuso . 

It has been an exciting year for sample libraries, and more exciting libraries will be out before we are in 2022


----------



## rMancer (Nov 6, 2021)

So I guess it's not technically a library (or a plugin for that matter) but... 2021 was the year I finally decided to learn about modular synthesis and dive into VCV Rack.

I have always been a really basic synth guy - find a preset, tweak the ADSR and do some filter sweeps, maybe ride the LFO rate, but that's it. Getting into VCV made me think about synthesis in a completely different way. Having to hook up several modules from scratch just to get a sound to come out was weird and frustrating at first, but after several months, I think I finally "get" synths.

All the modulation potential, the infinite possibilities, the unexpected usefulness of sequencers, the whole "building a machine from basic blocks" aspect... it's all much more fun than I thought it would be. I used to think modular synths were just for making screeches and wet robot farts, but lately I've been getting into doing an entire composition completely within the rack.

But it has been kind of a double-edged word because now I look at hard-wired synths and feel needlessly restricted.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> EW : HOOPUS
> Audio Modeling : SWAM Solo Strings V3
> VSL : Elite Strings
> VSL : Synchron Brass
> ...


Disqualified! Only 3 answers allowed

Shame, as there is a prize for the winner to be randomly chosen from valid answers, and the prize is a beta version of the modular Abbey Road One orchestra, which so far only Christian, Paul and Hans have tested!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Solstice is just beautiful and sound unique.


Glad you're enjoying it! Will have to pick it up soon


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm only including 2021 acquisitions:

*U-he Diva*: I'm not really a synth guy, but this thing sounds so great, I just love throwing it into tracks just to have another opportunity to hear it in action 

*Indiginus Delta Blues Acoustic Slide*: I wouldn't necessarily call this "inspiring", but it definitely impressed me. Earlier this year, I was in need of an acoustic slide guitar for a scoring project, and this library totally saved the day. Great organic sound and extremely playable.

*Sample Logic Arpology*: I love libraries that can randomly generate patches and patterns, and for me, this is one of the best because the results are so varied and can sound exceptional. A close second is another Sample Logic library: MAP, which also does the random thing really well, but Arpology gets the nod because it's a bit more versatile.

A few honorable mentions:
- Orchestral Tools Rimba
- Spitfire Abbey Road One
- Cinematic Alpha Doors of Time - Present
- Exonic AI Master (not a library, but an excellent one-click mastering solution)


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> 8Dio Century Brass- I could play with this library all day. Just great all-around sound.


I know the feeling, I love Century Brass


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 6, 2021)

Recently got the harp, bass flutes, alto flutes and euphonium from ark 2 and I really really love them. There’s a character about them not found in the bass flutes I have from bbc pro.

It mixes nice with stuff from Albion tundra too.

Quick question. Anyone here have ark 2? I feel like it’s perfect for that empire strikes back spooky orchestration/fantasy/rpg/faerie tale dark woods kind of thing. But I’m having a bit of trouble fitting MSS with them at the moment. Any strings that would blend the best you think? Without having to buy the ark 2 strings? I have MSS, Vista, Bbc pro, and bhct as far as strings with legato go. Also have tundra, solstice, Tallin and miroire. At first I thought tallin would fit perfect cuz it’s warm and churchy but compared to the warmth of ark 2, Tallin is actually Icey and thin! Crazy
Maybe just MSS with very warm EQ?
Another weird thing I noticed was playing MSS along with the euphonium of ark 2 something seemed slightly out of tune…


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

I have Arks 1 and 2: I bought 1 outright and a few from 2 ala carte, but soon realised it was such a great collection I had to get the whole thing. The low strings from Ark 2 are among my all time favourites; they've reversed the celli:bass ratio and they sound absolutely amazing. High strings are good too, and while the mid strings aren't used as much as the other 2, they have some unusual arts which I don't have elsewhere. Maybe try verbed BHCT strings to see how it blends?

Ark 1 and 2 can be bought as a package for a good discount and if you enrol in an online course you might be able to get a further 40% EDU off, they stack which is great. And there's BF so they might have a sale, I seem to recall NI having sales on the Kontakt versions, don't think they've done that with Sine versions yet but you never know


----------



## Germain B (Nov 7, 2021)

I haven't bought much things this year, so it's an easy choice for inspiring libraries :
-Orchestral Tools - Tallinn
-Soundpaint - 1975 Guitar (it's been a while since I played just for fun. I spend almost 2 hours jamming without recording anything and I just felt happy.)

I also got OT Duplex Saxophones and Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One Foundation but they are not on the inspiring side.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m going to cheat, because this really falls more in line with category and activity than library. My three most inpsiring things that get me into/keep me in the zone are:

- Drones (and lawnmowers), making pads and layering sounds, sustain string extended techniques (flautando, harmonics, sul tasto), reverb, lightly saturated+highshelfed Soft Piano
- Percussive sounds (spiccato, col legno, drum layering)
- Visualization and listening to new or loved music

Between these three things, I’m in there! The percussion helps keep things lively, the sustains, emotional; and the visualization, connected to what I want to write about. But sometimes I just get there with notes and feelings.

But okay, you want libraries? Lol
- RCD series Uke/Acoustic
- NSS, SCS aforementioned patches
- LAMP, and Abbey Road Verdi Drums


----------



## cedricm (Nov 7, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I have Arks 1 and 2: I bought 1 outright and a few from 2 ala carte, but soon realised it was such a great collection I had to get the whole thing. The low strings from Ark 2 are among my all time favourites; they've reversed the celli:bass ratio and they sound absolutely amazing. High strings are good too, and while the mid strings aren't used as much as the other 2, they have some unusual arts which I don't have elsewhere. Maybe try verbed BHCT strings to see how it blends?
> 
> Ark 1 and 2 can be bought as a package for a good discount and if you enrol in an online course you might be able to get a further 40% EDU off, they stack which is great. And there's BF so they might have a sale, I seem to recall NI having sales on the Kontakt versions, don't think they've done that with Sine versions yet but you never know


Which on-line courses do you recommend to get edu prices?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Which on-line courses do you recommend to get edu prices?


@Markrs did a good post on this very subject not long ago


----------



## Markrs (Nov 7, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Which on-line courses do you recommend to get edu prices?


I can't remember where I posted it now, but below is a couple I know of.






Cinematic Composing







cinematiccomposing.com





They often have deep discounts on their courses, but you only seem them if you are subscribed to their newsletter or on Facebook ads. They are now moving to a subscription only model, but for now you can still buy their courses (will probably have some good discounts during BF so worth subscribing to the newsletter).









Music Interval Theory Academy


We teach a transparent and proven methodology that will help you define your unique musical voice and raise above the generic sound of everybody else.




musicintervaltheory.academy





I haven't used this, but you can pay month by month and still access the student discounts.


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 7, 2021)

I don't write Nordic-inspired music but picked up Spitfire's Tundra a while back and it really is incredibly beautiful. Practically a work of art in it's own right. Well-programmed and often comes in useful in general orchestral compositions. Very pleased with this one.


----------



## gpax (Nov 7, 2021)

Even though I purchased a whopping 42 sample libraries this year, with some standouts being way more inspiring than others, the OP mentioned “when I needed it most” as a category. 

So, I would have to say these three things which I’ve integrated into an original musical theatre project being staged next year meet that criteria: 

Native Instruments Session Guitarist Picked Nylon - Far more versatile and expressive than I hoped for. The well sampled combo of patterns and a separate melody instrument (in conjunction with three mix/mic perspectives) has gotten a lot of inspired mileage as a “voice” throughout the project. 

Musical Sampling Sasaki Trumpet - A recent, and unexpected little gem of a trumpet and flugelhorn to add to the “pit.” I’ve begun slapping it all over the project to see what sticks, including replacing a couple of other brass lines I’ve programmed to death. It’s a fun and inspiring tool. 

Premiere G Wind Chime. Seriously. A programmable wind chime that allows more nuance. I find that to be inspiring. 

I have an entirely different list of three inspirations, beginning with OT Tallinn, but I’ll let the above project-based standouts be my entry for now.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 7, 2021)

I am anticipating that the new ModWheel Percussion Toolkit that I just grabbed will be pretty inspiring.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 7, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I can't remember where I posted it now, but below is a couple I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm at MITA and I often use the student discount. Often, price promotions are even cheaper.

MITA is first and foremost an excellent, helpful and friendly learning platform that I can use without pressure.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 7, 2021)

Bereckis said:


> I'm at MITA and I often use the student discount. Often, price promotions are even cheaper.
> 
> MITA is first and foremost an excellent, helpful and friendly learning platform that I can use without pressure.


It is the one course I haven't tried yet (I have tried or own many others) so it is on my list to try it out, it is good to know that there are some people on here that use it (apologies for the thread diversion).


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 7, 2021)

Lots of good libraries acquired this year. Top three would be Tallinn, Solstice, and Adachi. Honorable mention to AROOF, Damage 2, Stratus, Duplex Saxes, and the amazing free Norrland trumpet.

ETA: I forgot about the MNDALA libraries. They should also go to honorable mention.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2021)

OH.. Sorry, I forgot to add ADACHI Strings to my list in my earlier post. 

With a lot of Thanks to @Sarah Mancuso for the hard work she put into this project.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 7, 2021)

1. Albion Neo
2. Stratus
3. Albion Solstice

honorable mention (and not a library per se): 
4. Pigments 3


----------



## Markrs (Nov 7, 2021)

It is interesting that even though Spitfire Audio comes is for criticism from a few people, I see their libraries appear quite a bit on this list. I think it shows how good they are at creating things that engage their customers to create music.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2021)

If this thread is referring to inspiring libraries released in 2021. Then I already posted my choices earlier, but if it includes libraries released earlier than 2021. I would surely add :

Spitfire Audio : BBCSO Pro to my list.


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Nov 7, 2021)

1. *MSS* - THis is a library that I've used to great success on pop stuff, classical stuff, scoring, library, etc. It's one of the only libraries that I feel like I don't have to write for it - it's ready to go wherever I want it to. It's inspiring because when I open it, I feel like I can go anywhere and don't have to think about the limitations.

2. Any Eduardo Tarilonte library. Medieval Legends, Ancient Persia - whatever. I guess if I have to pick one, maybe *Forest Kingdom 3*? Any library from him just is so playable and so left field that it makes me want to write something different.

3. Here's something way out of left field - I got this cheap on a BF bundle years ago but I love it. *Retcon from Audiowarp*. It's supposed to be BOC inspired sounds. It's got a unique UI and I love the layout. The sounds and loops are all kinda whacky. It's great for taking my head out of the patterns I'm locked in and pushing me in a new direction. Seriously, I got it cheap and it's amazing how often I reference it or use it on something just to add some spice or open my head up to some different sounds. Probably one of my biggest bang-for-the-buck purchases.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 7, 2021)

ResidentSmeagol said:


> 1. *MSS* - THis is a library that I've used to great success on pop stuff, classical stuff, scoring, library, etc. It's one of the only libraries that I feel like I don't have to write for it - it's ready to go wherever I want it to. It's inspiring because when I open it, I feel like I can go anywhere and don't have to think about the limitations.


MSS is my main BF target. Do you have the expanded legato? Not sure if I need it but will def get the main library.


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Nov 7, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> MSS is my main BF target. Do you have the expanded legato? Not sure if I need it but will def get the main library.


I'll be honest - I got the expanded legato but I've yet to use it! I don't regret the extra purchase, I just haven't really dug into it yet. You might be fine with just the main library.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 7, 2021)

ResidentSmeagol said:


> I'll be honest - I got the expanded legato but I've yet to use it! I don't regret the extra purchase, I just haven't really dug into it yet. You might be fine with just the main library.


Thanks, can't wait, all those features look awesome!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 7, 2021)

Period, world and character libraries keep inspiring me the most. If I'm in a rut or have no drive to keep going, I just pull up these libraries and just play. Always helps me get back on track.

Fluffy Audio Rinascimento
Teletone Audio Golden Age Grand
Fracture Sounds Glacier

Special mentions:
Amazonic (just got it but wow!)
Sound Yeti Revelation Scoring Grand (raw piano, without the layering)


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 7, 2021)

01. Felt Instruments Helenko
I just love the approach of FELT and the sonic quality – this is maybe one of their best so far.

02. VSL Elite Strings
Maybe the most versatile and best sounding chamber strings I own.

03. Orchestral Tools Whisper
Amazingly beautiful sound and playability ...

Honorable mentions:
Spitfire Abbey Road One
Teletone Golden Age Grand
Slate+Ash Landforms
Orange Audio The Famous Electric Piano


----------



## hansandersen (Nov 7, 2021)

Been using Ark 2 for years now amazing library


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2021)

*Metropolis Ark 2*
I wonder if this library will ever stop inspiring me. It's been one of my most cherished software purchases since I got it for a multitude of reasons, some of which have already been discussed here. It's just so well-suited for expressing myself, it's madness. Very low, epic madness.

*Bioscape*
It takes sounds and helps you turn them into walls of wonder. As an aspiring recording- and Sound Design artist, this library has kept me going. It has inspired me to work hard on my sound-library and I forsee the engine remaining a mainstay in my setup for years to come

*VSCO 2 Community*
To be fair, this one could be replaced or added on by *Aspen, the Iowa Ensemble or Sonatina.*
VSCO 2 opened up such a wide sound palette in my quest to design sounds using orchestral samples. As these are some of the very few libraries that are Public Domain, these are the only libraries that actually *allow* for ownership of whatever I cook up with these ingredients. This is incredibly freeing and has enabled me to create things I otherwise couldn't (wouldn't) have created.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 7, 2021)

Love *Zero-G Ethera Gold 2.5* and *Intimate Voices* - so inspiring! I was late to the game with the *8Dio 1928 Steinway*, but I really love the Soft patch. Also, *The Fiddle* from Indiginus is just fun to play. I also like the *Sasaki trumpet*. Finally, I have to give credit to Sarah Marcuso and her *Adachi* VI, for getting me to complete my purchase of Agitato due to her groundbreaking NKIs and rediscover *Adagio strings*, but it was totally worth it!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Nov 8, 2021)

Crowe said:


> *Metropolis Ark 2*
> I wonder if this library will ever stop inspiring me. It's been one of my most cherished software purchases since I got it for a multitude of reasons, some of which have already been discussed here. It's just so well-suited for expressing myself, it's madness. Very low, epic madness.


This thread is giving me GAS for Ark 2. What’s the lowest price it goes? The Kontakt version is supposedly no longer supported is the version in their player much better? Have all the quirks been worked out with their player? I’m on Logic. (Not directed at any particular person).


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 8, 2021)

For me my *number 1 *has to be Vista Strings (Performance Samples). Since getting them late last year, the library has changed how I write for sampled strings so much, and in turn has opened up a lot of new avenues for my writing and mockups. I love Vista to bits!

*EDIT: *Just read the original brief and you mentioned THREE libraries... wracking my brain now...

#2 - Since a recent computer upgrade I've been able to start playing with *NI Straylight* - stunning synth textures and elements that have already found their way into new tracks in wonderful ways.

#3 - I bought *Ethera Gold* for a specific project during the year, but since then I've found myself using it more and more - the 'Clara' voice is just so musical and performative - love it.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Nov 8, 2021)

VSL BBO Brass. Really, playing around with them only make me want the rest! Hopefully they do something on BF like last year


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 8, 2021)

Not a library per se but Softube Module 84 just oozes with analog goodness. 

Noire. (I just got it this year) I love all the different snapshots and how tweakable it is. 

Not out yet but TSS is exceptionally inspiring to me, even just by listening to the videos.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 8, 2021)

Second for insignia The Fiddle, Orcophony, anything Mantra.io too. 

..And Groth has to come on the list.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 8, 2021)

sinkd said:


> I am anticipating that the new ModWheel Percussion Toolkit that I just grabbed will be pretty inspiring.


Good to know! I think I'll pick this one up, it looks very interesting 

My top 3 for 2021 :
- Spitfire LCO Textures. Just an amazing tool that I'll pick up almost everytime I start writing music.
- Infinite Woodwinds by Aaron Venture - that just changed the way I'm writing for woodwinds.
- And I suspect AcousticSamples VHorns Section will be one of these game changers as well


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Period, world and character libraries keep inspiring me the most. If I'm in a rut or have no drive to keep going, I just pull up these libraries and just play. Always helps me get back on track.
> 
> Fluffy Audio Rinascimento
> Teletone Audio Golden Age Grand
> ...


Is the Amazonic really that great? I am so very tempted; but I am trying to put together a Ghanaian ensemble, and this would take me way off track!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Second for insignia The Fiddle, Orcophony, anything Mantra.io too.
> 
> ..And Groth has to come on the list.


I greatly agree with Orchophony and Mantra. I don't have Idiginus's The Fiddle. I couldn't choose between that and Folk Fiddle 2 by Insanity Samples, so I stuck with what I've got (Cremona strings, EastWest's Gypsy and UVI's Gypsy Jazzy), which is likely worse that either of them.

Groth is an interesting case. So close to being right for me, yet (based on demos only) too full-on and trailerish. Orcophany fit the bill perfectly. I'd love to hear that I was wrong about Groth.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 8, 2021)

CSW

Synchron Strings Pro

Ethera Gold 2.5

VSL Bösendorfer 280VC

Sospiro Strings


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I couldn't choose between that and Folk Fiddle 2 by Insanity Samples,


I couldn't either so I got them both. They are both great and versatile enough that they can handle non-fiddle material. Neither made my honorable mention, not because they aren't both great, but because the competition this year was just very stiff. (Also I purchased both of them on introductory discount, but I haven't yet had a real opportunity to use them in a serious way.)


----------



## Tralen (Nov 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> *3. Xsample Contemporary Saxophones*
> 
> A great collection of SATB saxes, with the usual Hans Josef Winkler “touch”, released in february this year. It has sent me off on a weird but fun sax samples collection journey. And I have made a lot of little musical pieces for “chamber saxophone quartet”.


Take a listen to this brilliant piece arranged for sax sextet:




On topic, my most inspiring library this year is *Sample Modeling Strings*. First time I really have pleasure writing for VST strings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Take a listen to this brilliant piece arranged for sax sextet:


Breath-takingly beautiful. Most of ‘21 has been me searching for these types of compositions and listening to them, studying them, enjoying them. Thanks Tralen!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Take a listen to this brilliant piece arranged for sax sextet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such beauty from the world's worst instrument family?! Could I... could I be realising something I've missed all these years...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2021)

Chamber music performed by SATB sax quartets is somehow beautiful. Who knew? I know I didn’t…


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 8, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> VSL Bösendorfer 280VC


I strongly support this!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Is the Amazonic really that great? I am so very tempted; but I am trying to put together a Ghanaian ensemble, and this would take me way off track!



For me, absolutely! 

The library has a lot of instruments found in no other library and that's what I love about it. Sound quality is pristine and the samples comprise of short, longs, loops/phrases and FX, depending on the instrument. Add to that a part of the money goes to the Amazonian people and you've a winner in my book.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> For me, absolutely!
> 
> The library has a lot of instruments found in no other library and that's what I love about it. Sound quality is pristine and the samples comprise of short, longs, loops/phrases and FX, depending on the instrument. Add to that a part of the money goes to the Amazonian people and you've a winner in my book.


The samples certainly sound fantastic. And, yes, the financial assistance to the people whose instruments have been sampled is a major inducement.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Chamber music performed by SATB sax quartets is somehow beautiful. Who knew? I know I didn’t…



Only teasing!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

I have to say that some of those Mntra instruments seem very interesting too. I think I can throw my BF shortlist in the bin.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I have to say that some of those Mntra instruments seem very interesting too. I think I can throw my BF shortlist in the bin.


Mntra instruments are really amazing. Leaving aside any issues of how distinctive the approach might be, they just sound fantastic and those sounds are so well designed that they practically mix themselves.


----------



## ism (Nov 8, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Recently got the harp, bass flutes, alto flutes and euphonium from ark 2 and I really really love them. There’s a character about them not found in the bass flutes I have from bbc pro.
> 
> It mixes nice with stuff from Albion tundra too.
> 
> ...



I picked up bits of ark 2 (bass flutes, harps, strings). And I'm asking similar questions, ie. on this thread:







Metropolis Ark 2 as String Library - WTF is it?


I recently picked up the Ark 2 high strings and ... well, it’s not that I was disappointed, exactly. It’s that it’s just not what I though it was at all. And I'm still not sure exactly what it is. The marketing of course promises that the library is all about “sinister low dynamic mightiness”...




vi-control.net






Still not sure. The party line of the marketing isn't what it is to me at all. But I can't help feeling there's a deeply compelling musicality to be found there ... somewhere.


----------



## Tralen (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Such beauty from the world's worst instrument family?! Could I... could I be realising something I've missed all these years...


Welcome to the dark side. Now add those four extra tracks to the woodwind section and continue your inescapable journey.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Mntra instruments are really amazing. Leaving aside any issues of how distinctive the approach might be, they just sound fantastic and those sounds are so well designed that they practically mix themselves.


I put Atma on my list!

Btw: I'd really recommend downloading the booklet from the Amazonic website. It has high quality pictures of all instrument, together with a short explanation how the instrument was made and what it's used for together with which articulations are in the library.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Welcome to the dark side. Now add those four extra tracks to the woodwind section and continue your inescapable journey.


I live to learn!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I put Atma on my list!
> 
> Btw: I'd really recommend downloading the booklet from the Amazonic website. It has high quality pictures of all instrument, together with a shot explanation how the instrument was made and what it's used for together with which articulations are in the library.


I shall do that tonight!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 8, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> CSW
> 
> Synchron Strings Pro
> 
> ...


I must belong to the minority that doesn't like the female vocals of Ethera Gold 2.5, or at least those most often used in compositions here and elsewhere. To me, it sounds more like shouting than singing.

Would be glad to listen to more comps / mockups with Ethera Gold female vocals and / or using Orcophony.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I put Atma on my list!
> 
> Btw: I'd really recommend downloading the booklet from the Amazonic website. It has high quality pictures of all instrument, together with a short explanation how the instrument was made and what it's used for together with which articulations are in the library.


Atma is really beautiful. It is the 'nicest' of the instruments, in a good way. Lots of soothing sounds for atomospheric relaxation. Or, if you are me, lovely safe sounds to use to lull you into a sense of safety before...

It also has the most fun GUI art. As you adjust the parameters, you can make the gentleman dip in and out of the water. Don't hold him down too long! That's is gratuitous cruelty against monks!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Or, if you are me, lovely safe sounds to use to lull you into a sense of safety before...



You wouldn't! 😦


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I must belong to the minority that doesn't like the female vocals of Ethera Gold 2.5, or at least those most often used in compositions here and elsewhere. To me, it sounds more like shouting than singing.
> 
> Would be glad to listen to more comps / mockups with Ethera Gold female vocals and / or using Orcophony.


I feel a strange impulse coming on...

You might prefer one of the other Etheras; but my guess is that you can find other singers much more to your taste.


----------



## Tralen (Nov 8, 2021)

On that topic, I forgot to mention one library that really increased my musical inspiration and enjoyment this year: Realivox Ladies.

Big thanks to our very generous Mike Greene.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

Tralen said:


> On that topic, I forgot to mention one library that really increased my musical inspiration and enjoyment this year: Realivox Ladies.
> 
> Big thanks to our very generous @Mike Greene. It is hard not to be in love with the ladies.


I'll add Strezov Sampling Freya and Rhodope 2 to that list.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Atma is really beautiful. It is the 'nicest' of the instruments, in a good way. Lots of soothing sounds for atomospheric relaxation. Or, if you are me, lovely safe sounds to use to lull you into a sense of safety before...
> 
> It also has the most fun GUI art. As you adjust the parameters, you can make the gentleman dip in and out of the water. Don't hold him down too long! That's is gratuitous cruelty against monks!


I actually LOVE Oracle X. I kind of forget about any of the other libraries for a good while after they expanded it. It's so earthy.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I actually LOVE Oracle X. I kind of forget about any of the other libraries for a good while after they expanded it. It's so earthy.


It is my joint favourite along with Ultrasonic Death Whistle. Obviously, Orakle X is a full suite of sounds and possibilities; but Ultrasonic Death Whistle is just so very good at what it does, and you always know it is there when you need that sort of sound design tool.

Orakle has a lot in common with Tarilonte's historical libraries. It is has a more textural focus; but it has that same sense of age to it - going back even further than Ancient Era Persia - whilst at the same time being so rooted in nature that it feels timeless, and every bit as much a part of today and even our possible futures.

In a way, Orakle is the pagan earth mother to Atma's transcendent spirituality. They make a great contrast to each other, yet can also work together to express a more rounded spirituality. Rasa , if you will. (Rasa is the freebie with elements of instruments all except the latest, Kymera.)

Add the new Kymera, and you have elements of the night and other darkness that we hide from; Arca, the futures we should fear but are excited by; and Ultrasonic Death Whistle, the end and the beginning of it all. The screaming of the mother's travail and of the newborn's first experience of the world; and the screaming lament for the lost, who may not be so lost, if we but dare to dream of them.

And just to be clear: I'm not a hippy!

(I'm going off to cry now...)


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 8, 2021)

I think the libraries I've been most wowed by this year have been,

1.) Afflatus Strings
Expensive but... wow!... so worth it.

2.) Spitfire Audio Albion V Tundra
For atmospheric strings, I just don't think it can be beaten.

3.)Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction
It can be typically awesome hybrid epic-ness but has some superb organic orchestral patches too. Blends so well with the other Heavyocity stuff.


----------



## Pier-V (Nov 8, 2021)

_Ample Sound AGL_

The more I study music, the more I realize guitars (classical guitars in particular) and electric basses together have many of the characteristics I'm searching for: great agility and phrasing capabilities for polyphonic lines and the ability to play the occasional double stop and chord strumming. And the sound is amazing.
Of course a real performance is still better, but imho ample sound does an amazing job at replicating the beauty of this instruments. I also love the mics placement.

_Synchron Pianos Yamaha CFX_

I know, this is a "boring one" because it's a famous instrument sampled by a famous company. But this Vst is simply perfect. They put the same amount of effort in recreating both the pedal (including half pedaling and repeated notes) AND STACCATOS - something ofter overlooked. It also has a unique timbre. But for me, the winner this year is:

_Synthesizer V_

I've talked enough already about this vst so I won't go in the details. It's not perfect by any means, but time passes and I still can't get the elegance of the concept out of my head.

On a side note: I'm eagerly waiting to see what _Adachi _and_ Tokyo Scoring Strings _will be capable of.

On a side note #2: I *had* to give my contribution with the sax quartet sub-topic


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2021)

Appy polly loggies, by all means don’t let all our chepooka keep you, devotchka!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I must belong to the minority that doesn't like the female vocals of Ethera Gold 2.5, or at least those most often used in compositions here and elsewhere. To me, it sounds more like shouting than singing.
> 
> Would be glad to listen to more comps / mockups with Ethera Gold female vocals and / or using Orcophony.


Sorry, I can't upload a WAV file, and MP3 is not the best way to sample anything; but here is a little piece I made this evening with the female singer from Ethera Gold. I haven't particularly gone for realism - I've used multiples of her voice as a small choir. The main cello-esque music comes from Mndtra's Arca and there is a small amount of a tagelharpa nearer the end from Orcophany.

Will this change your mind about Clara Sorace and Ethera Gold? No. But it might make you appreciate that there is more there than you might have thought. Plus, I haven't used it since I bought it (in one of their sales) and I wanted to try out using her voice in a softer way.

If anyone wanted the WAV to get a better sense of the quality, I can post it as a google drive link; but you are probably better off just checking out the demos on the Zero-G site or YouTube.


----------



## Pier-V (Nov 8, 2021)

Definetly an original view on music, and I'm NOT using the Hollywood Dictionary. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 8, 2021)

The Library of Ashurbanipal, The Library of Alexandria and the Library of Pergamum...
Err wait a minute that's not the type of library we're talking about here but it was mentioned the library can be from any year.

I don't think its possible to answer this question seriously yet before black friday and all the other incredible releases that are coming in the next two months.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2021)

Pier-V said:


> _Ample Sound AGL_
> 
> The more I study music, the more I realize guitars (classical guitars in particular) and electric basses together have many of the characteristics I'm searching for: great agility and phrasing capabilities for polyphonic lines and the ability to play the occasional double stop and chord strumming. And the sound is amazing.
> Of course a real performance is still better, but imho ample sound does an amazing job at replicating the beauty of this instruments. I also love the mics placement.
> ...



Very cool one! Thanks


----------



## cedricm (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Sorry, I can't upload a WAV file, and MP3 is not the best way to sample anything; but here is a little piece I made this evening with the female singer from Ethera Gold. I haven't particularly gone for realism - I've used multiples of her voice as a small choir. The main cello-esque music comes from Mndtra's Arca and there is a small amount of a tagelharpa nearer the end from Orcophany.
> 
> Will this change your mind about Clara Sorace and Ethera Gold? No. But it might make you appreciate that there is more there than you might have thought. Plus, I haven't used it since I bought it (in one of their sales) and I wanted to try out using her voice in a softer way.
> 
> If anyone wanted the WAV to get a better sense of the quality, I can post it as a google drive link; but you are probably better off just checking out the demos on the Zero-G site or YouTube.


Thanks for taking the time! It's good to know the voice can be used outside epic or bombastic pieces.

Voices are a tricky thing to VSTize, since we know them so well.

I watched the video on the Realivox Ladies' web site and cringed at some sounds like the demonstrated Hey, which sounded so "synthy" to me.
But, mixed with music, when the vocals are not the star of the show, it's surprisingly ok.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Thanks for taking the time! It's good to know the voice can be used outside epic or bombastic pieces.
> 
> Voices are a tricky thing to VSTize, since we know them so well.
> 
> ...


You are right on all counts - although I haven't listened to the Realivox demo for a while, and I'm sure it is a great library.

If I were to want to develop the piece I wrote, I'm afraid one of the things I'd probably want to do is replace Ethera Gold with something else! The voice sounds often nasal to the point of not sounding quite real - although I don't know if that is a sampling thing, or it is just that I'm not fan of Clara Sorace's voice (she's a heck of a singer, though).

Actually, if I could find four voices that worked well together, I'd do that. Four is the most simultaneous notes that I used in the vocals.

I might keep the cello, as I don't have a solo cello that I think would quite work.

The tagelharpa, though, is spot on!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Thanks for taking the time! It's good to know the voice can be used outside epic or bombastic pieces.
> 
> Voices are a tricky thing to VSTize, since we know them so well.
> 
> ...


If I do Different Etheras is for different Kind of music.

and there are thousands of vocal phrases. maybe you should go deeper.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Nov 8, 2021)

1. Keyscape (especially the Yamaha C7 piano)
2. VSL Synchron Elite Strings
3. VSL Synchron-ized Woodwinds
4. Aaron Venture Brass


----------



## cedricm (Nov 8, 2021)

StefanoM said:


> If I do Different Etheras is for different Kind of music.
> 
> and there are thousands of vocal phrases. maybe you should go deeper.



It's a question of taste, not a judgment on your products' quality. I've seen quite a few of your videos.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> It's a question of taste, not a judgment on your products' quality. I've seen quite a few of your videos.


Of course,

but I love to be clear. If you tell me Bombastic, you may not be familiar with the Ethera series and what it contains. Because it's NOT just epic. It has a lot of soft, and intimate things.

just an example :


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

StefanoM said:


> If I do Different Etheras is for different Kind of music.
> 
> and there are thousands of vocal phrases. maybe you should go deeper.



It's really great how you've sampled the same highly versatile singer across a range of styles. It's no wonder these libraries are so beloved.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's really great how you've sampled the same highly versatile singer across a range of styles. It's no wonder these libraries are so beloved.


Thanks,
I can do it because the singer has so many styles.

In fact, Clara is the voice of Assassin's Creed Valhalla (therefore Nordic) as well as of Age of Empire IV Middle East section, and much more.

She has so many colors that I can take advantage of. .. and so many many weeks of sampling 🙃


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I must belong to the minority that doesn't like the female vocals of Ethera Gold 2.5, or at least those most often used in compositions here and elsewhere. To me, it sounds more like shouting than singing.
> 
> Would be glad to listen to more comps / mockups with Ethera Gold female vocals and / or using Orcophony.


I prefer Ethera EVI to Gold myself.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,

I included *VSL Elite Strings* in my earlier post on this thread about my most inspiring Libraries of 2021.

I want to emphasize how flexible, and great sounding Elite Strings are, the large selection of Mix Presets makes me feel like I have multiple libraries in one, these presets change the character of the strings sound/timbre quite a bit, I tend to disable the Reverb in the presets, and use Cinematic Rooms instead. I can even tweak a mix preset further if I like it, by adding/subtracting mics, or tweaking the EQ, or other parameters in the mix, then save it as a custom mix.

The number of articulations, and the options to tweak them, layer them, ..etc., and the new Slurred Legato VSL added in their last update for the libarary, have added more value, and usefulness to this wonderful sounding strings library.

I would love it if VSL adds the Slurred Legato feature to VSL Synchron Strings Pro as well. Which is another amazing strings library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 8, 2021)

The Instrument I have tended to grab first before all this year - is Impact Soundworks Modern Harpejji. Its like a keyboard, guitar, synth all rolled into a flexible fun package.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 8, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I prefer Ethera EVI to Gold myself.



Ethera EVI about the Vocals is softer...so maybe you need that "sound". 

 And I like it of course

The Vocal is so complex.

But with Ethera EVI in general I can't do what I can do with Ethera Gold 2.5 o Sahara Voices for example, or I don't have the softer sound that I've in Intimate Vocals.
Ethera EVI is something different.

So this is the reason why I produced many chapters... and I will do again in the future.

Because I would like to cover all the Vocal Need.

We don't have 1 Strings Libraries...or Hybrid Libraries Why? 

The Vocal is not so different, indeed it is more complex to "cover".


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 9, 2021)

Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction.
Epic. Badass....and ethereal .....textures...
Really Great product.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 9, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction.
> Epic. Badass....and ethereal .....textures...
> Really Great product.


Your description is amazing. Something that can do both epic and ethereal is incredibly useful. Even more so if it handles more besides, but just those two - ethereal especially...


----------



## dave.irrlicht (Nov 9, 2021)

Albion Solstice: it came just at the right time for a project, and I think it's the best iteration of 'Albion' for a while, but that said...
Albion Tundra: I finally gave in and got it, and it's proved amazing.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Nov 9, 2021)

@Spitfire Team LCO Textures & OACE
@OrchestralTools Time Macro & Micro
@8Dio Productions Insolidus
@Westwood Untamed series & ALT Piano


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 9, 2021)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> @Spitfire Team LCO Textures & OACE
> @OrchestralTools Time Macro & Micro
> @8Dio Productions Insolidus
> @Westwood Untamed series & ALT Piano


Westwood's announcing something new today


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 9, 2021)

StefanoM said:


> Ethera EVI about the Vocals is softer...so maybe you need that "sound".
> 
> And I like it of course
> 
> ...


Yes, Gold offers something EVI does not and vice versa. And I have them all. But I’m most drawn to EVI. And it’s what I default to when I’m not certain which voice is right for the piece or I just want to noodle around.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 9, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Obviously, Orakle X is a full suite of sounds and possibilities;


Do you happen to have Landforms or Cycles from Slate + Ash? They seem similar sounding but I haven’t tried the MNTRA stuff yet, just watched videos…


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 9, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Do you happen to have Landforms or Cycles from Slate + Ash? They seem similar sounding but I haven’t tried the MNTRA stuff yet, just watched videos…


Not yet. They are a bit more expensive so I was holding off. I don't if they would go on sale; but I get the impression they are worth it. 

I think both Mntra and Slate+Ash are both using samples to fuel textural sound design, but I think the sounds end up quite different, with Mntra tending to keep more of the original sample intact.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 9, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Not yet. They are a bit more expensive so I was holding off. I don't if they would go on sale; but I get the impression they are worth it.
> 
> I think both Mntra and Slate+Ash are both using samples to fuel textural sound design, but I think the sounds end up quite different, with Mntra tending to keep more of the original sample intact.


I don’t have Cycles but I do have Landforms. The Landforms engine and MNDALA engine share some similarities and a bit of a sensibility but the Mntra libraries are much easier to use in my experience. Landforms has more traditional acoustic instruments sampled but I find the layout of the instrument a bit hostile to my creative workflow. The MNDALA engine by contrast is very intuitive. I think the samples generally sound better in MNDALA too. And MNDALA doesn’t present the CPU problems Landforms does.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I don’t have Cycles but I do have Landforms. The Landforms engine and MNDALA engine share some similarities and a bit of a sensibility but the Mntra libraries are much easier to use in my experience. Landforms has more traditional acoustic instruments sampled but I find the layout of the instrument a bit hostile to my creative workflow. The MNDALA engine by contrast is very intuitive. I think the samples generally sound better in MNDALA too. And MNDALA doesn’t present the CPU problems Landforms does.


Wow! That's extremely useful to hear. I know some people love Landforms all the same. But the instruments sampled definitely lead me more towards Orakle X.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 9, 2021)

BBC Pro earlier this year for the woodwinds/harp customization microphone wise has been a game changer for me. And most recently VISTA by performance samples, carefully layered with MSS can get me the sweeping old timey romantic sound I love. Especially Close/Stage mics mixed higher on the close side put through the 7th heaven reverb. I just wrapped this up today, as a birthday gift for my mother who loves this song. I tried to do a midi mock up as close to the original as possible using all those aforementioned libraries and then I recorded my acoustic guitar and sang on it. This is the first time I've combined my midi instruments with real acoustic recordings and...I'm very happy with the results. CHEERS if you love Nilsson


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 9, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> BBC Pro earlier this year for the woodwinds/harp customization microphone wise has been a game changer for me. And most recently VISTA by performance samples, carefully layered with MSS can get me the sweeping old timey romantic sound I love. Especially Close/Stage mics mixed higher on the close side put through the 7th heaven reverb. I just wrapped this up today, as a birthday gift for my mother who loves this song. I tried to do a midi mock up as close to the original as possible using all those aforementioned libraries and then I recorded my acoustic guitar and sang on it. This is the first time I've combined my midi instruments with real acoustic recordings and...I'm very happy with the results. CHEERS if you love Nilsson



A very lovely rendition of a beautiful song. Your mother may well cry! But I am certain she will love. She's a very lucky mum to receive such a gift from her child.


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm obviously partial to the MNTRA family of instruments (Kymera and Arca really nail it for me), but I've also been having a TON of fun with Simple Samples Audio's Brandon Boone library and their Beardblade Toolkit


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 10, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Do you happen to have Landforms or Cycles from Slate + Ash? They seem similar sounding but I haven’t tried the MNTRA stuff yet, just watched videos…


Completely different wheelhouse.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 10, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> BBC Pro earlier this year for the woodwinds/harp customization microphone wise has been a game changer for me. And most recently VISTA by performance samples, carefully layered with MSS can get me the sweeping old timey romantic sound I love. Especially Close/Stage mics mixed higher on the close side put through the 7th heaven reverb. I just wrapped this up today, as a birthday gift for my mother who loves this song. I tried to do a midi mock up as close to the original as possible using all those aforementioned libraries and then I recorded my acoustic guitar and sang on it. This is the first time I've combined my midi instruments with real acoustic recordings and...I'm very happy with the results. CHEERS if you love Nilsson



Fantastic work! Really well done


----------



## darkogav (Nov 10, 2021)

Santa Jussi 









Audio Plug-ins


Klevgrand is a creative studio and software company in Stockholm run by film makers, musicians, software developers, producers and sound designers.




klevgrand.se


----------



## AMBi (Nov 10, 2021)

CSSS & CSW are my absolute favorite purchases this year that I wish I made sooner and I think will always be a huge part of my template.
I tend to pull them out any chance I get to play around with them even if I’m not making anything, just lovely.

Albion Neo, which I couldn’t be happier that I picked it up on a whim since it completes Tundra so well and is extremely handy for sketching. 

Balkan and Jade Orchestras always do an incredible job of taking me out of my comfort zone a bit.
*Super* expressive and full of life right out of the box.


----------



## Jish (Nov 10, 2021)

darkogav said:


> Santa Jussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who truly pines for that pipe dream that is Sonokinetic's '_Orchestral String's_' when you can have Santa Jussi warm your heart and hearth this season. Can't wait to put all my Freakshow Industry plugin's on him at the same time and see what dreams may come!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 10, 2021)

AMBi said:


> CSSS & CSW are my absolute favorite purchases this year that I wish I made sooner and I think will always be a huge part of my template.


25% off – Black Friday Sale! 22 Nov–1 Dec ​


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 10, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wow! That's extremely useful to hear. I know some people love Landforms all the same. But the instruments sampled definitely lead me more towards Orakle X.


MNTRA samples at 32-bit 384khz resolution.


----------



## darkogav (Nov 10, 2021)

Jish said:


> Who truly pines for that pipe dream that is Sonokinetic's '_Orchestral String's_' when you can have Santa Jussi warm your heart and hearth this season. Can't wait to put all my Freakshow Industry plugin's on him at the same time and see what dreams may come!


Spitfire ain't got nothin' on the Santa Jussi.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> 25% off – Black Friday Sale! 22 Nov–1 Dec ​


Does that include their woodwinds? I don’t think it does.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 10, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Fantastic work! Really well done


Thank you brother!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 10, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> BBC Pro earlier this year for the woodwinds/harp customization microphone wise has been a game changer for me. And most recently VISTA by performance samples, carefully layered with MSS can get me the sweeping old timey romantic sound I love. Especially Close/Stage mics mixed higher on the close side put through the 7th heaven reverb. I just wrapped this up today, as a birthday gift for my mother who loves this song. I tried to do a midi mock up as close to the original as possible using all those aforementioned libraries and then I recorded my acoustic guitar and sang on it. This is the first time I've combined my midi instruments with real acoustic recordings and...I'm very happy with the results. CHEERS if you love Nilsson



Love that song too! Congrats!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 5, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Recently got the harp, bass flutes, alto flutes and euphonium from ark 2 and I really really love them. There’s a character about them not found in the bass flutes I have from bbc pro.
> 
> It mixes nice with stuff from Albion tundra too.
> 
> ...


So, quoting myself here because nothing blended with ark 2 that well...except..

well I just bought the low and high strings from ark 2 as well as the Wagner tuba to accommodate my euphonium/choir/woodwinds I already had from ark 2. And I love it.

Here is something I cooked up today, just using Ark 2 and the whispers choir patch from Tallin.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Dec 23, 2021)

Hope it is ok to return to this thread a few weeks later but I thought I should mention my latest crush especially because there is a time-sensitive part to it.

Thanks to the sale at timeandspace.com, I've recently fallen in love with basically all of the Gothic Instruments DRONAR series. I'm sorry to not have brought this up sooner because that sale ends tomorrow, I believe. Be sure to purchase a single one, then see the description of the individual libraries because they provide (after you purchase one) a loyalty code on top of the sale prices you can use for other DRONAR libraries.

In my case I heard something I liked in one of the demos, so I grabbed a library. When I first started to listen to the library I downloaded I was like "eh, this is kinda ok". Then I found a patch I kinda liked, loaded a few more libraries into the same Kontact instance and an hour or more later I woke up from a deep jam session with no idea where the time went. This same thing happened to me again on another library and then again on a third so now I know there something quite special about the entire series.

Just last night the magic combinations were:
- DRONAR Vintage Synths + Omen + Mobilis
followed by
- DRONAR Vintage Synths + Genesis + Heavyocity Intimate Textures

and there went 3 glorious hours...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 23, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> Hope it is ok to return to this thread a few weeks later but I thought I should mention my latest crush especially because there is a time-sensitive part to it.
> 
> Thanks to the sale at timeandspace.com, I've recently fallen in love with basically all of the Gothic Instruments DRONAR series. I'm sorry to not have brought this up sooner because that sale ends tomorrow, I believe. Be sure to purchase a single one, then see the description of the individual libraries because they provide (after you purchase one) a loyalty code on top of the sale prices you can use for other DRONAR libraries.
> 
> ...


Time well spent! Thanks for the tips. If you like Dronar, you might also like Mndala by Mntra.io. They have a couple of free instruments if you wanted to try them. But it sounds like Dronar will be keeping you cheerfully occupied for some time to come!


----------



## dnblankedelman (Dec 23, 2021)

Really appreciate the tip. I have been cautiously approaching them (not the least of which because it is the company that makes me think "Pat, I'd like to buy a vowel, please" every time I see a new product released), 

It was clear that they were doing their own thing (which I love), using their own engine setup (which I don't love) but I haven't yet had the chance to determine just what that might be. I give them kudos for having their own aesthetic when it comes to graphic design, and now I suppose it is time to determine whether I dig their sonic aesthetic as well.

My spidey sense is tingling in response to the danger to my wallet. Guess I'll have to find some extra mney so I can prchse their prodcts.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 23, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> Really appreciate the tip. I have been cautiously approaching them (not the least of which because it is the company that makes me think "Pat, I'd like to buy a vowel, please" every time I see a new product released),
> 
> It was clear that they were doing their own thing (which I love), using their own engine setup (which I don't love) but I haven't yet had the chance to determine just what that might be. I give them kudos for having their own aesthetic when it comes to graphic design, and now I suppose it is time to determine whether I dig their sonic aesthetic as well.
> 
> My spidey sense is tingling in response to the danger to my wallet. Guess I'll have to find some extra mney so I can prchse their prodcts.


The 50% off sale until January 5th might help... But Rasa and Frcture will still be free after that.

They are different to Dronar, but the textural and real time modulation by hand is similar. And if you are ever a bit down but don't want to risk your throat howling into the void, I find Ultrasonic Death Whistle a real tonic!


----------



## dnblankedelman (Dec 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> The 50% off sale until January 5th might help...


By help, you mean....?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> By help, you mean....?


Destroy your finances utterly.


----------



## pianistje (Dec 24, 2021)

I bought the Synthesizer V professional edition and luckily the very recently released Elenor Forte FULL version. After spending many days and hours on note on note editing i must say i am truly starting to believe in future AI for voice applications. The default full automation is already good and the levels of adjustment are sounding pretty natural. It gives me so much fun to explore the parameters because in the end we are most familiar with the human voice as an instrument and it’s the hardest thing to mimic without using a real voice.

Thanks to this forum i read about it. Thought about Vocaloid on occasion but the results online threw me off completely. This is so much better sounding and finally a genuine way of getting an overall picture of a composition WITH vocals. Not that i think it’s on par with a real trained voice, but it gives a perfect ‘first impression’ and helps to finetune the melody lines to figure out what will work.

For those wondering what it sounds like ? Think Karen Carpenter.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 24, 2021)

Spectrasonics Keyscape - I can’t take my ears off of this thing

Toontrack Superior Drummer 3 - The sounds and the workflow are unrivalled, I just enjoy it

Sonokinetic Sordino Strings - It punches way above it’s wheight. I love the sound and how the runs are implemented, and it’s becoming a new favourite of mine

ProjectSam Lumina - I use it on almost every project. The solo instruments are really flexible, and sounds really great in many musical contexts. I have written to Santa about a ProjectSam solos library - I’ll take anything, eat my money!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

GtrString said:


> Spectrasonics Keyscape - I can’t take my ears off of this thing
> 
> Toontrack Superior Drummer 3 - The sounds and the workflow are unrivalled, I just enjoy it
> 
> ...


That's really good to hear about Lumina. It sounds marvellous, but I have been worried about usability - especially I don't own the earlier Symphobias with which to support it.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's really good to hear about Lumina. It sounds marvellous, but I have been worried about usability - especially I don't own the earlier Symphobias with which to support it.


Yeah, I think it has a certain sound that I tend to like a lot for my music. It's pretty lighthearted, and I love that. It depends on what you are trying to do, but for me, Lumina is the most flexible Symphobia (I do also have some of the others). 

I think using a library is as much about commitment as it is about inspiration. If you know you like the sounds, it's up to your own creativity to find ways to incorporate them. THEN comes the inspiration. 

Competence is about knowing the order of things, and that order can be surprising.. in my case it's 1) commit 2) trial & error 3) become inspired

Also, watch the Sam scoring tutorials, they're great https://projectsam.com/tutorials/


----------



## Evans (Dec 24, 2021)

I downloaded Rimba (OT Creative Soundpack) yesterday and it's precious. Makes me want to write some old school Animal Crossing stuff.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 24, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> Really appreciate the tip. I have been cautiously approaching them (not the least of which because it is the company that makes me think "Pat, I'd like to buy a vowel, please" every time I see a new product released),


Not sure what you’re saying here? Haha
Regardless, I have all their stuff and it’s been very useful. Fun as hell to play with as well, if nothing else.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Dec 24, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Not sure what you’re saying here? Haha
> Regardless, I have all their stuff and it’s been very useful. Fun as hell to play with as well, if nothing else.


Vowels are not that expensive too


----------



## dnblankedelman (Dec 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Destroy your finances utterly.


Ah, I feel better already.


----------

